# Italy - Turkey Ferries ??



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience of Marmara line ferries from Ancona to Cesme?

http://www.marmaralines.com/eindex.htm

I've priced it up to about €900 one way with the van, sounds expensive but if you have time constraints (ie 6 weeks) then it looks tempting combined with a return trip via Greece - Italy, anyone done this or have any comments good or bad?

pete


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

PJ, this seems a logical choice if you are short of time. I've done this route on a motorcycle and enjoyed the cruise. Ancona port is a bit rough and chaotic and there is a bit of messing around at Cesme with visas etc.
If you are heading south from Cesme to Kusadasi try not to mss the turning and end up in Izmir, the roads/traffic are a nightmare!
If you do take the coastal route, you really are in for a treat, enjoy, cheers, Paul.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Paul, its very tempting, i'm just trying to justify the cost, its a lot of money for a ferry crossing .

I wonder if anyone knows if we would have any border problems on the return route, namely exiting Turkey into Greece if we had not originally used Greece as our point of entry into Turkey?

pete


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Pete, why not pm DonMadge as he is the one to talk "Turkey" so to speak, or wait until he sees your post then we will all have the answer :wink:

bob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Bob, already done that  

pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Sorry I missed your original posting.

I've never used that particular crossing as it only runs in the summer and we are snowbirds.

The few people I have spoken to have all told the same story of organised confusion at Cesme, so if you decide to go down that route be prepared for some delays as the authorities will have a ship load to process.

You will have no problems re entering the EU after visiting Turkey. We have entered Turkey via Greece and exited via Bulgaria also the other way round. We have also exited Turkey via the Ferry from Marmaris to Rhodes. We have also entered Turkey by train and flown out.

Sorry not be much help.

Regards

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> The few people I have spoken to have all told the same story of organised confusion at Cesme, so if you decide to go down that route be prepared for some delays as the authorities will have a ship load to process.


A bit like Patras then, you can't beat a bit of organised chaos. 



> You will have no problems re entering the EU after visiting Turkey. We have entered Turkey via Greece and exited via Bulgaria also the other way round. We have also exited Turkey via the Ferry from Marmaris to Rhodes. We have also entered Turkey by train and flown out.


Thats good to hear.

Thanks for the info, at least we've got plenty of time to make up our minds which route to take.

pete


----------

